# flight jacket, flying jacket, aviator jacket = μπουφάν / τζάκετ πιλότου / αεροπόρου



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Βρήκα 2 "μπουφάν πτήσεων" και 2 "αεροπορικό μπουφάν", που είναι αυτό που μ' αρέσει κι εμένα. Τι λέτε;


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 27, 2009)

Κώστα, αναφέρεσαι στο γνωστό "φλάιτ" (πορτοκαλί από μέσα); Ή λέω βλακεία;


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Αδελφέ, δεν έχω ιδέα. Μιλάμε για Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρινίσεις. Απλώς, ένας Γερμανός αξιωματούχος βρέθηκε να κατέχει μεταξύ άλλων λαφύρων (γούνινα παλτά, σαπούνι, τσιγάρα, ασημένια κουτάλια) και flying jackets, που απ' ό,τι είδα είναι μια πιο σπάνια έκφραση για το flight jacket.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2009)

Αν είναι το ίδιο με το _aviator jacket_, υπάρχει και το _μπουφάν αεροπόρου_.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Η Wikipedia ανακατευθύνει τα aviator jacket και flying jacket στο λήμμα flight jacket, άρα το ίδιο θα είναι. Το μπουφάν αεροπόρου έχει 5-6 ανευρέσεις.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 27, 2009)

Ααα! Πάντως, αυτά τα φλάιτ που φοράνε και οι οπαδοί του Άρη είναι ουσιαστικά απομίμηση των αεροπορικών μπουφάν (κατά το στρατιωτικό παντελόνι, ίσως;).


----------



## La usurpadora (Feb 27, 2009)

Πάντως, ένα-δυο καταστήματα τα πουλάνε ως τζάκετ πιλότου.
Πάντως, νομίζω ότι το τζάκετ παίζει πιο πολύ απ' ό,τι το μπουφάν...


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2009)

Τα flight jackets σήμερα στην Αεροπορία τα λέμε απλά _φλάιτ τζάκετ_ και είναι συνθετικά, κάπως φουσκωτά, μπουφάν τα οποία είναι πάντα πορτοκαλί εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά είναι πράσινα (για τους πιλότους) και άλλα χρώματα (βυσσινί, μπλε, μαύρα κλπ) για άλλες ειδικότητες (πρακτική όμως που δεν ακολουθείται επίσημα από την ΠΑ). Πρόκειται για τα ΜΑ-1. Η επίσημη ονομασία του ωστόσο δεν περιέχει τη λέξη _τζάκετ_ —διότι οι ΕΔ αντιστοιχίζουν τον όρο με τον _επενδύτη_ (εκστρατείας, ψύχους κλπ)— αλλά το _μπουφάν_.

Στους σημερινούς πιλότους της ΠΑ όμως δίνεται από την Υπηρεσία και το κλασικό aviator jacket (τύπου Α-2) το οποίο είναι δερμάτινο και επισήμως αποκαλείται «δερμάτινο μπουφάν ιπταμένων». Σίγουρα σε αυτό αναφερόμαστε, Κώστα, αν μιλάμε για Β' Π.Π.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!


----------



## crystal (Mar 10, 2009)

Δεν το είχα δει αυτό! Λοιπόν, εγώ το μια ζωή έλεγα φλάι, «μπουφάν αεροπόρου» το 'λεγε ο μπαμπάς μου που το φορούσε κιόλας (καθότι αεροπόρος) και δεν απαντά αποκλειστικά στους οπαδούς του Άρη - το φοράνε και τα αγνά μΠαόκια της Κάτω Τούμπας. 

Δείτε και το προτελευταίο αποτέλεσμα της αναζήτησης. Έχουν και σ' άλλα φόρουμ ανησυχίες σαν τις δικές μας! (τι είναι κάγκουρας, τι είναι τζάγκος κλπ)


----------



## curry (Mar 10, 2009)

crystal said:


> (...)και δεν απαντά αποκλειστικά στους οπαδούς του Άρη - το φοράνε και τα αγνά μΠαόκια της Κάτω Τούμπας.



Και εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε μερικές ιδέες για το σωστό τρόπο που πρέπει να το φοράμε   







Και σε άλλη εκδοχή


----------

